# 38 year old male considering moving to San Miguel de Allende



## Brianraymor

Hello. I am a 38 year old male considering moving to SMA for the obvious quality of life reasons. I have spent quite a bit of time in Chapala/GDL as my parents have a house there. I have managed to save up a fair amount of money [cut] and feel I could live on that a good while in Mexico, particularly with the balance earning returns. My question is, are there others who have moved there at a relatively young age, and how do you feel about it? I am certainly tired of the rat race in the US, and have no qualms about not being entirely productive. My dream would be to wake up and do whatever I wanted to do on that day. I would also like to volunteer and try to be a positive impact on the lives of others. I have a vision of what this could be like but would want to hear from others on how your social life and quality of life developed after moving there.


----------



## perropedorro

Brianraymor said:


> Hello. I am a 38 year old male considering moving to SMA for the obvious quality of life reasons. I have spent quite a bit of time in Chapala/GDL as my parents have a house there. I have managed to save up a fair amount of money [cut] and feel I could live on that a good while in Mexico, particularly with the balance earning returns. My question is, are there others who have moved there at a relatively young age, and how do you feel about it? I am certainly tired of the rat race in the US, and have no qualms about not being entirely productive. My dream would be to wake up and do whatever I wanted to do on that day. I would also like to volunteer and try to be a positive impact on the lives of others. I have a vision of what this could be like but would want to hear from others on how your social life and quality of life developed after moving there.


Looks like you've done well, completing some important financial goals relatively early. SMA has a high quality of life for those seeking what it has to offer. You'll find others on this forum who find happiness in a rural setting in the mountains, a small house on the beach, or in a modest apartment in the centro of a large city--- all of which may have only a tiny ratio of expats to locals-- in fact some are quite content being the only ****** around. Mexico has something for everyone. SMA is probably a good fit if you're used to Chapala since they both have a large community made up of people most comfortable surrounded by fellow expats, with multiple services in English, and all the NOB stuff readily available. You'll also appreciate that SMA features a younger group while Chapala is renowned for its geriatric population. Best of luck on your move and welcome to the board!:wave:


----------



## citlali

Wherever you move you are stuck with yourself so your life will be what you make of it. If you can speak Spanish or learn the language quickly you will have no problem finding projects and things to do in the Mexican community if you do not speak Spanish you will also find things to do in the expat community, it is all up to you..

I was 53 when we moved here, did not speak Spanish so that was my first priority.. after a couple of years, I could speak and understand the language, well enough.. so we went exploring around and I fell in love with Chiapas and bought a ruin there so I spent a year down there rebuilding the house and getting to know artisans.. then I got involved with an artisan fair in Chapala and looked at artisans for them and I also started sourcing artisans for a store in Tlaquepaque..I also started studying Tzotzil.. I got very familiar with the people in some of the villages and started helping the artisans of those vilages getting help from the government and helping them with whatever they told me they wanted to learn. I either taight them whatever or helped them to do the paperwork to get the help from the government.
I got the trust of many women and the Natinal school of ceramics asked me to help them getting women together to build a kiln. Todo so I had to deal with the government and got to know people there and now they asked me to help them get more groups together to build 5 kilns..
Another comminity asked me to help them finding someone who could teach them how to use plants to do natural dyes and I got the funding and the teacher and they will start on April 15..

If you put your mind to it you can get involved in all kinds of things that will help people.. Somewhere in the middle of that I became a Mexican citizen so I could visit any group and participate in whatever I want to get involved in ..

The funny part is that I realize I probably would never speak Tzotzil but I spent a very large amount of time living in Tzeltal communities and with the little Tzotzil I had learned, I am beginning to understand Tzeltal as well.. I still do not think I wil ever speak either one but who knows.. 
You can do just about anything you want to do if you put your mind to it. 
Good luck and have fun, there are lots of nice people you can help if that is what you want to do. 

Do not give anything, teach people how to get what they want or need.


----------



## Fantasyisland

*Come on down!!!*

Hey Brian,
I am a 45 year old man, I moved here two years ago without one regret but I have been an expat since I was 18 years old living in the middle east most of my life and moving to Mexico just felt natural since it has a lot in common with the middle east. Mainly the warmth of the people and the warmth of the weather which are two very important musts in my life!
I returned and tried living in the USA again when I turned 40 (Seattle, my hometown). I found out just how badly things had changed (for the worse) in countless aspects in the USA. The major issue being financial. I found out I could either work like a dog and get nowhere or move to Mexico, teach English part-time and live like a king and that is exactly what I am doing!
I also have some savings from my previous life which goes a long, long way due to the great USD-MXN exchange rate these days.
Contrary to what my profile reads, (I can't seem to change my info.) I live in the most beautiful city in Mexico, San Luis Potosi and my next piece of advise to you would be for you to travel all around Mexico until you find "your place", the place which feels right to you as with each of us expats, that is a very individual process and place which takes time to achieve. Welcome to the forum and for myself as well since this is my first post! I'm happy to help any time!!!
Josh


----------



## eastwind

What or where is SMA? How about spelling these things out at least once? Preferably twice, once in the subject and then at the first use within the post. I'm guessing it's San something but that's as far as I get.

Or do you mean the Seattle Metropolitan Area?


----------



## ojosazules11

eastwind said:


> What or where is SMA? How about spelling these things out at least once? Preferably twice, once in the subject and then at the first use within the post. I'm guessing it's San something but that's as far as I get.
> 
> Or do you mean the Seattle Metropolitan Area?


SMA = San Miguel de Allende in the state of Guanajuato.


----------



## Zorro2017

The first thing I do every morning is make coffee and read the news going on in Mexico.

The last time I mentioned a detrimental* fact *about Guanajuato (that the water in some parts was causing cancer due to excessive levels of naturally occurring radiation and arsenic) I was attacked on several fronts as some somehow saw this as denigrating to Mexico. They were adamant that it was only in one small village when the study clearly stated that the aquifer could extend past state lines but the government blocked access to the wells to stop the study. 

Still, some people are just bored or have a personal axe to grind so they attack the person reporting it rather than the source of the information. Again, if I was considering moving to an area of Mexico I want to know the good as well as the bad.

I say look for yourself. Type "No security in San Miguel de Allende" and see what the results are.

1. Question...I live in the Mid-West and I own a house in San Miguel which so far we use as a vacation house only. I have a relative in Mexico who from time to time sitters my house in SMA. However, because the house sometimes stays alone for awhile I am considering to secure it with a burglary alarm system and /or a combination of alarm connected to the police or to a private house security service. Could anyone comment on a reputable local brand or service, which would be cost effective?

Answer...Don't go by a sales pitch from a company web site ..... get personal experience. First thing that comes to mind is response time or a response at all. *The police won't show up *so it has to be the Security company doing it all. 2/2014 

security in my house in san miguel, San Miguel de Allende forum

2. The surge in crime recorded in some parts of Mexico this year has also been seen in the once peaceful Bajío town of San Miguel de Allende, and has touched its prominent expatriate population.

Calculated at 13,000 people, or 8% of the city’s inhabitants, the expat community has had to modify daily habits and routines to avoid becoming victims of criminals, reports the newspaper Reforma.

Resident David Bossman told the newspaper that just five years ago he could walk around town at any time of night without any worry.

An American and head of the citizens’ organization More Security For San Miguel, Bossman now recommends that residents avoid walking through neighborhoods and areas in which there are few people about after 9:00pm, as there are no guarantees of safety.

The best option, he said, is to hail a taxi. Otherwise, “it is probable they’ll be targeted by criminals as the incidence of muggings has increased.”

According to figures compiled by More Security For San Miguel, that particular crime has increased by 75% between January and June to 215 reports, a worrying spike when compared to the 123 recorded during all of 2015 10/2016

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/security-worsening-as-crime-rises-in-san-miguel/

3. Concerns about security have been growing among citizens as rapes and violent robberies have been on the increase. Four hundred people marched in protest last May in the city of about 60,000, better known for its historic center, art and expat population than crime.

Hiring private security was criticized by one city councilor who said the contract was concluded in secret, although the city treasurer said everything was above board.

A representative of the American expat community and head of the organization Sanmiguelenses Unidos was another critic, who said the situation was bad enough that even the mayor was forced to use private security.

“We’re tired,” said David Bossman. “There is no security at all for San Miguel de Allende . . . we’re tired of the violence . . . .” January 17, 2015

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/no-security-san-miguel-de-allende/

Of course in the "comments" sections you will see rebuttals from expats who feel perfectly safe while others tell them "Just because you have not been a target don't say it is safe."

The real eye opener is from the U.S. Consular Agent there in SMA. Here are just a few snippets..

"Live modestly, like a Mexican,--- leave (or send) your valuables back home. Trust nobody and believe nothing. Always have somebody in your home when you leave on vacations. (actually, whenever you leave even for half an hour is best!) If you make a request to a public official, be prepared to ask repeatedly or nothing will happen. Home invasions, i.e. burglaries when people are home) are getting more common, and happen any time of day or night in any neighborhood. Criminals mostly work in groups of 2-4. There ARE look-outs watching for opportunities like empty houses. Be on the lookout for suspicious cars parked in your neighborhood. If you notice one, do not hesitate to telephone the police to come check out the car. They will do so, and it is a better deterrent than the drive-bys. If you are mugged, throw your money or valuables down and run away.

Advice from the U.S. consular agent in San Miguel de Allende - Mexico General - Chapala.com Webboard

You can also look here.. http://www.expat.com/forum/

Please direct your anger at the above websites.


----------



## Zorro2017

Here is a forum...San Miguel de Allende forum, forum expat San Miguel de Allende


----------



## citlali

I am afraid that after you have lived abroad for a long time, you cannot go home. I know I would have a horrible time going back to France, living in different places changes your outlook on the places you have know and there is no going back..
I have lived abroad for the last 50 years in various countries and I just would not go back to any of the places where I have lived. I think it has nothing to do with the places but you change and move on and there is nothing to go back to because the original places change too so you find out that you have changed and so have the places and people that lived there and sometimes not for the best..


----------



## lagoloo

I first moved from the states to Mexico and lived in San Miguel de Allende for three years, from 2004 to 2008. During that time, I wasn't robbed or mugged, but I didn't go out walking after 9 pm either. My next door neighbor had a home invasion during that time. Women were being mugged on the downtown streets after dark. I stay in contact with some friends I made while living there, and they say the current situation is worse and getting more so.
The perception seems to be that the expats are rich and "easy pickings"......so for those who move there, be aware of your surroundings, don't flash 'bling' or drive a luxury car. Otherwise, it's a nice place to live.


----------



## CasaColibri

You may want to explore Guanajuato City. It has a lot to offer, and with a major university here, it has an over-all younger demographic. The expat community is smaller than the one in San Miguel, but it's actively involved with the community. Guanajuato is a bit hillier than SMA. That simple physical characteristic tends to attract slightly younger expats, and most of us are year-round residents rather than snowbirds.


----------



## bevrli

I too, am 38 and considering relocating to San Miguel de Allende with my 12 year old son (my job is remote so i can work from anywhere). But am worried it is a city for retirees. I was thinking more of Guanajuato, Guanajuato since I went there in college and it has the University so it definitely has more of a youth vibe to it. But I am unable to find a good international school for my son, compared to the one in SMA. therefore I am kinda on the fence between the two. In regards to crime, I've lived in Oakland, CA, so just know your environment. Obviously don't walk after dark especially if you are a woman or flash around large amounts of cash or have large amts of jewelry at home. It's just a no brainer.


----------



## Zorro2017

Do you plan on showering? The water there is radioactive, look at the below link. The air and water is clean in Orizaba, they have a bilingual school, two story modern mall, a lot to do for no admission including for your son.


https://themazatlanpost.com/2018/06/28/the-death-of-san-miguel-allende-as-a-expat-destination/


----------



## bevrli

Thank you for the info Zorro2017. I will look into Orizaba instead.


----------



## TundraGreen

bevrli said:


> Thank you for the info Zorro2017. I will look into Orizaba instead.


Maybe I am just skeptical in general, but I would do more investigation before deciding for or against any city based on one newspaper article.

Parenthetically, Orizaba sounds pretty humid all year round.


----------



## Balboa

eastwind said:


> What or where is *SMA*? How about spelling these things out at least once? Preferably twice, once in the subject and then at the first use within the post. I'm guessing it's San something but that's as far as I get.
> 
> Or do you mean the Seattle Metropolitan Area?


Unless an admin changed the thread title after... the title reads "38 year old male considering moving to *S*an *M*iguel de *A*llende." Let's be practical here... 

Otherwise, the posts in this thread have been great


----------



## Balboa

bevrli said:


> I too, am 38 and considering relocating to San Miguel de Allende with my 12 year old son (my job is remote so i can work from anywhere). But am worried it is a city for retirees. I was thinking more of Guanajuato, Guanajuato since I went there in college and it has the University so it definitely has more of a youth vibe to it. But I am unable to find a good international school for my son, compared to the one in SMA. therefore I am kinda on the fence between the two. In regards to crime, I've lived in Oakland, CA, so just know your environment. Obviously don't walk after dark especially if you are a woman or flash around large amounts of cash or have large amts of jewelry at home. It's just a no brainer.


Guadalajara is a metropolis with all spectrum of life - I know good international schools exist in certain areas. If I could up-root and move, I'd pick GDL
Monterrey is a another nice hub, my former employer had a massive tech presence in the city 
Queretero is another growing city that was attracting a lot firms and jobs

The above cities might not have the biggest expat communities (not counting Chapala in GDL since they are separated by some distance)


----------



## bevrli

I understand, TundraGreen. But my cousin died at the age of 36 of leukemia after having lived her whole life in the state of Guanajuato, so maybe there is something to it? Not gonna risk it if I can avoid it especially if there are so many other beautiful places.

Balboa, last time I was in Guadalajara it was overcrowded and busy, not the laid back serenity I'm looking for. Although Queretaro I do remember was nice. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## chicois8

TundraGreen said:


> Parenthetically, Orizaba sounds pretty humid all year round.


Kind of confused by you statement TG, I would think most towns above 4000" elevation would not have a humidity problem like coastal areas of Mexico, maybe our Orizaba resident would care to comment ...........


----------



## Balboa

bevrli said:


> Balboa, last time I was in Guadalajara it was overcrowded and busy, not the laid back serenity I'm looking for.


I was there last week.... and it's a hot mess. It continues to grow and grow. haha


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Kind of confused by you statement TG, I would think most towns above 4000" elevation would not have a humidity problem like coastal areas of Mexico, maybe our Orizaba resident would care to comment ...........


I just looked at a climate page for Orizaba and noticed that the humidity was above 80% for every month of the year.


----------



## GARYJ65

Live modestly, like a Mexican?????
Do all Mexicans live modestly?


----------



## GARYJ65

Brianraymor said:


> Hello. I am a 38 year old male considering moving to SMA for the obvious quality of life reasons. I have spent quite a bit of time in Chapala/GDL as my parents have a house there. I have managed to save up a fair amount of money [cut] and feel I could live on that a good while in Mexico, particularly with the balance earning returns. My question is, are there others who have moved there at a relatively young age, and how do you feel about it? I am certainly tired of the rat race in the US, and have no qualms about not being entirely productive. My dream would be to wake up and do whatever I wanted to do on that day. I would also like to volunteer and try to be a positive impact on the lives of others. I have a vision of what this could be like but would want to hear from others on how your social life and quality of life developed after moving there.


Hey Brian
Just wondering about your post
You are a mature man, planning on having a family? If so, have you thought about schools and such?
You say that you’d like tomwake up and do whatever you wanted to do that day...anything productive? Read, learn, teach, manufacture anything? I’ve met people who’s thing is not to do anything.
Volunteering to help people and make a positive impact in their lives would imply that you do have great skills for something. If that is the case, be welcome to Mexico!


----------



## ElPocho

TundraGreen said:


> I just looked at a climate page for Orizaba and noticed that the humidity was above 80% for every month of the year.


They get a lot of rain (So ive heard).
And there is fog.
I think Jalapa gets more.

Google 
Lluvia Orizaba










Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicois8

TundraGreen said:


> I just looked at a climate page for Orizaba and noticed that the humidity was above 80% for every month of the year.



I am in San Francisco CA this morning and the humidity is also 80% but the temperature is 66℉ so it feels like springtime....

Remember it could be foggy where the humidity will be 100% but the lower temps make it comfortable, it is the dew point that is important to know weather it will be muggy and uncomfortable...


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Live modestly, like a Mexican?????
> Do all Mexicans live modestly?


Only the ones living on a modest income!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Living immodestly, in most parts of Mexico, could get you arrested.


----------



## GARYJ65

RVGRINGO said:


> Living immodestly, in most parts of Mexico, could get you arrested.


I think not, unless you brake the law


----------



## GARYJ65

GARYJ65 said:


> I think not, unless you brake the law


*break


----------



## Debbie M

Brian, It has been 8 months since you posted. Where are you? I have lived in San Miguel for 4 years full time. I made my choice to stay. There are mostly wonderful things about San Miguel but we are inundated with tourists on the weekends. The 'management' is trying to cope. 
Debbie M
San Miguel Newcomers Organizer


----------



## Debbie M

Brian, 
You sent 1 message and received 29 responses with no follow-up by you. Several people took the time to post lengthy and informative responses. I am just saying it appears you never thanked those that responded or said if you left Washington which it appears you did not. 
Debbie


----------



## Zorro2017

TundraGreen said:


> I just looked at a climate page for Orizaba and noticed that the humidity was above 80% for every month of the year.


https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=.....69i57j0l5.4001j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## citlali

All you have to see is how green and lush the vegetation is and there is not doubt that the humidity is high...There is also a lot of fog as it get stuck at the foot of the mountain..


----------



## Zorro2017

citlali said:


> All you have to see is how green and lush the vegetation is and there is not doubt that the humidity is high...There is also a lot of fog as it get stuck at the foot of the mountain..


In Orizaba? I never have seen fog. There is a "Zona de Nieblas" just west of Orizaba in the winter but those are clouds, not fog and the city is not foggy not as humid as people say. Humidity is 61% right now and this is the rainy season.


----------



## Zorro2017

Back on track.

https://themazatlanpost.com/2018/06/28/the-death-of-san-miguel-allende-as-a-expat-destination/


----------



## citlali

I travel quite a bit through the area and I have seen fod a lot..morning and evening.. I also stay in Orizaba and I can feel the wetness in the air.. I guess you do not go there in the morning or in the evening.. Fog low clouds call it whatever you want ..it is there , In the winter it is not unusual to have fog all the way to Chiapas . The fog and grey wether starts in Orizaba and disappear after Choapas..


----------



## Zorro2017

citlali said:


> I travel quite a bit through the area and I have seen fod a lot..morning and evening.. I also stay in Orizaba and I can feel the wetness in the air.. I guess you do not go there in the morning or in the evening.. Fog low clouds call it whatever you want ..it is there , In the winter it is not unusual to have fog all the way to Chiapas . The fog and grey wether starts in Orizaba and disappear after Choapas..




According to this site..Fog

On average the month of October is affected by foggy conditions on 4 days.

I'd hardly call 4 out of 31 days "a lot"

http://www.myweather2.com/City-Town/Mexico/Orizaba/climate-profile.aspx?month=10


----------



## chicois8

Is "misty mountains " fog?????


----------



## Zorro2017

chicois8 said:


> Is "misty mountains " fog?????


No, it's clouds. They form right here on the land then float away.


----------



## Isla Verde

What's the difference between low-lying clouds and fog? Just wondering . . .


----------



## TurtleToo

Isla Verde said:


> What's the difference between low-lying clouds and fog? Just wondering . . .


There is no difference. Fog is a low-lying cloud. It is one type of cloud. I remember this from the written test when I was getting my pilot's license.

"Clouds can form at many different altitudes. They can be as high as 12 miles above sea level or as low as the ground. Fog is a kind of cloud that touches the ground. Fog forms when the air near the ground cools enough to turn its water vapor into liquid water or ice."

--NOAA SciJinks :: What's the difference between fog and clouds?
https://scijinks.gov › fog


----------



## Anonimo

Test


----------

